
MySpace Close To Acquiring iLike For $20 Million - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/17/breaking-myspace-close-to-acquiring-ilike/
======
jacquesm
If there is one company on the web I really don't like it is 'Ilike'. They
keep on spamming their 'viral' emails.

It makes sense for myspace though, they're well over their top and have now
refocused on music (since social networking has all but been cornered by
facebook):

<http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/myspace.com>

So, buying up music sites that have some traffic may plug the hole.

------
hristov
Considering the levels of investment, it does not seem like an unqualified
success. Apparently ticket master already sunk about 13 mil in there.

------
frosty
wow! great step by myspace. this sure will irritate facebook like hell. might
even lead to bidding war with facebook.

surprised by low price though. might be an investment?

~~~
jacquesm
Low price ? I'm amazed it fetched that much!

They're roughly 250K uniques / day, that's an amazing amount of money for such
a small site.

The way they've been emailing people they should have been bigger than google
by now...

~~~
unalone
iLike is in many ways the poor man's Last.fm. I don't see how it's worth
Myspace's money, unless they're buying it for the infrastructure.

~~~
jacquesm
Good point, I hadn't thought of that.

Compared to what myspace already has it would be a drop in the bucket though.

I think myspace just needs to be seen as doing something (anything) and they
need to prop up their rapidly failing numbers. Since mid 2008 they've halved
in traffic, a trend that they'll have to stop somehow.

At least this gives them a way to get the myspace.com domain in the press in a
positive way.

~~~
unalone
Well, Myspace has its own set of artists with a loose structure. iLike, on the
other hand, has a comprehensive list of musicians that _it_ builds (rather
than having individual musicians add themselves), and it has a slew of
information including track listings for albums, videos, and tour dates.

